# NSW Nomination for visa 190



## salamlemon (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi mates:

I'm planning to apply for NSW state sponsorship which will cost me $300 since I'm an offshore applicant.

1. Now the question is how long does it takes to get NSW nomination?

2. Also is it the right time to apply for state sponsorship? Since from July immigration policy may change? So will I get enough time to complete state sponsorship and get successful invite from EOI before July?

3.Besides What happens if NSW removes my profession from their state nomination list when my application is in process? Will they process my application further? Is there any selection criteria? I'm just trying to understand my chances of getting state sponsorship since I'll have to spend $300.

I'll be applying as Developer Programmer and without state sponsorship I scored 55 points with band 6.5 in IELTS.

Thanks.


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

Excellent questions...I would like to know answer to these as well


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

check my timeline below.. it could take longer


----------



## salamlemon (Mar 7, 2013)

Goran said:


> check my timeline below.. it could take longer



So from 5/11/12 to 5/3/13, four months in total. That means I don't have enough time.


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

salamlemon said:


> Hi mates:
> 
> I'm planning to apply for NSW state sponsorship which will cost me $300 since I'm an offshore applicant.
> 
> ...


Check this out! It'll give you an idea exactly how much it takes. (My estimate: 3.5/4 months)
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=15

If you have 55 points, you have nothing to loose (apart from $300) if you apply for NSW becuase you are not going to get the invitation based on your 55 points anyway.

I personally don't think "Developer Programmer" will be removed but there is luck involved beyond your reach.


----------



## salamlemon (Mar 7, 2013)

msvayani said:


> Check this out! It'll give you an idea exactly how much it takes. (My estimate: 3.5/4 months)
> 
> 
> If you have 55 points, you have nothing to loose (apart from $300) if you apply for NSW becuase you are not going to get the invitation based on your 55 points anyway.
> ...



I was looking into another possibility, sit for IELTS and try getting band 7. That'll give me 60 points, then I can apply for visa 189. So now if I apply for NSW SS and then get 7 in IELTS later I can always change my visa type from 190 to 189, right? In that case, will NSW process my SS application? What are the possibilities do you see for me here? 

Senior members please share your insights.


----------



## srikar (Mar 26, 2013)

salamlemon said:


> I was looking into another possibility, sit for IELTS and try getting band 7. That'll give me 60 points, then I can apply for visa 189. So now if I apply for NSW SS and then get 7 in IELTS later I can always change my visa type from 190 to 189, right? In that case, will NSW process my SS application? What are the possibilities do you see for me here?
> 
> Senior members please share your insights.


Dear Expats,

I am in the same situation as Salemlemon,I got an overall 7.5 but screwed up in writing with 6.5(L8.5 R8 W6.5 S7).I am planning to apply for 190 NSW SS.I am trying to resit IELTS and get 7 in each ,Can I change my class from 190 to 189 if I succeed in getting Band 7 next time??BTW I have 55 now so with NSW SS only I will get 60.

Senior member Please suggest


----------



## srikar (Mar 26, 2013)

Ah.... Finally I was able to find some info on this ,Not sure about its genuineness ..

Australia SkilledSelect Visa FAQ | Frequently Asked Questions

Question 6: Can we change visa subclass once EOI is lodged?

Yes. This is possible. EOI can be updated with any information during the 2 years period.

Hope this helps


----------

